# i need a cheap alternative to a lathe



## finakat (Jun 7, 2011)

Any ideas?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Originally from John5MT:

http://www.wimp.com/chesspieces/


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Drawknife :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

secure it to the rim of your car then jack it up?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Spindle sander and a good insurance policy.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Use the rotisserie on your BBQ.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Here ya go....:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Wood lathe? How big of stock? Any general purpose alternative to a wood lathe I can think if is more expensive and tedious than just whipping up a wood lathe. Metal frames are relatively new, wood frames were traditional and you can make a lathe (complete) in about an hour if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i knew there was a catch..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

When you factor toe surgeries into the cost his method is no longer cheap.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> When you factor toe surgeries into the cost his method is no longer cheap.


Just use a different toe...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

hdavis said:


> Just use a different toe...


That works 9 times.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

griz said:


> Here ya go....:thumbsup::thumbup:


What a cheap liberal hippie...


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

I have never use one of this type.

However, it appears relatively low cost.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnv0DAR_gWA


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Man you guys a sketchy.

here you go bud $30

http://toolsandmore.us/shop-fox-d40...l-press.aspx?gclid=CIXMxL2m4rICFY1DMgod8kkAjA


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Man you guys a sketchy.
> 
> here you go bud $30
> 
> http://toolsandmore.us/shop-fox-d40...l-press.aspx?gclid=CIXMxL2m4rICFY1DMgod8kkAjA


Hey who said intelligent responses were accepted?

:laughing:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

You could try this


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Man you guys a sketchy.
> 
> here you go bud $30
> 
> http://toolsandmore.us/shop-fox-d40...l-press.aspx?gclid=CIXMxL2m4rICFY1DMgod8kkAjA


What, you didn't like my bbq rotisserie idea? If he uses the right wood He could some dinner with the shavings.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Lanya LaPunta said:


> I have never use one of this type.
> 
> However, it appears relatively low cost.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnv0DAR_gWA


I don't think I can do that with my Timberlands on...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Lanya LaPunta said:


> I have never use one of this type.
> 
> However, it appears relatively low cost.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnv0DAR_gWA


Griz covered this one in post #2:blink:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Hey who said intelligent responses were accepted?
> 
> :laughing:


:laughing::whistling



Trim40 said:


> What, you didn't like my bbq rotisserie idea? If he uses the right wood He could some dinner with the shavings.


:blink::no:


----------



## Munanbak (Jan 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> secure it to the rim of your car then jack it up?


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Munanbak said:


>


lol that was great...


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I would have put the jack stand directly under the steering knuckle, not at the body/frame. The mount is way too deep also. As big & heavy as it looks, it's just not stable enough to be safe.

BTW, What are you trying to turn? As in most fun things in life :whistling(even lathes), size matters a lot!
Joe


----------

